# Trojaner in rechnung.zip



## stieglitz (17 August 2006)

Üblicherweise wird ja versucht im Namen von eBay oder Telekom einem einen Trojaner unterzujubeln. Aber dass eine Datei "rechnung.zip" von einem ganz unbekannten Absender versand wird, ist doch eher ungewöhntlich. Das Deutsch im Text ist auch sehr holprig. Da übt wohl noch jemand.


> Microsoft Mail Internet Headers Version 2.0
> Received: from 212.9.164.67 ([222.191.87.119]) by xxxxxxex01.xxxxxx.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.1830);
> Thu, 17 Aug 2006 09:46:56 +0200
> Date: Thu, 17 Aug 2006 14:40:23 +0600
> ...





> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde
> 
> Rechnung
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2006)

*AW: Übt hier jemand? Trojaner?*

Kannst Du mal bitte die Datei zu mir forwarden?


----------



## jupp11 (18 August 2006)

*AW: Übt hier jemand? Trojaner?*

*Warnung vor Rechnung.zip  > Rootkit  Haxdoor.KI*


			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> . Da übt wohl noch jemand.


da übt nicht jemand, da ist jemand sehr fortgeschritten 
http://www.f-secure.de/v-desk/haxdoor.shtml


> NAME:	Haxdoor
> ALIAS:	Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor
> Dieses Schleusenprogramm verfügt über Spionagefähigkeiten, und Berichten zufolge wurden mit diesem Programm in letzter Zeit bankbezogene Informationen (Logins und Passwörter für Online-Bankkonten) und andere Daten ausgespäht.


http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/haxdoor.shtml
http://www.viruslist.com/de/viruses/encyclopedia?virusid=44356
http://spyware.antivirus.hispavista.com/virus_114797_haxdoor-ki


----------



## Claudi (27 September 2006)

*AW: Trojaner in rechnung.zip*

Das Ding hatte ich heute auch.
Schleicht sich hinterlistig an meiner SPAM-Sortierung vorbei.
Erst war ich skeptisch, weil ich noch auf ein 'Hey, hier sind wir wieder!' von trixxy warte, aber als mein Virenprog dann reagiert hat, war mir klar, dass es nur ein Trojaner/Virus/Wurm sein kann...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2006)

*AW: Trojaner in rechnung.zip*

Hallo,
habe heute auch eine Rechnung von xxxxxxxxx[at]web.de direkt in den persönlichen Ordner bekommen. 
Absender war wie oben K. L.. Scheinbar umgeht er den Spamfilter. 
Also ACHTUNG !!!


----------

